# Bite Squad Vs UBER-Eats



## KJRaye (Jun 11, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with Bite Squad -which is a W-2 company with schedules. I don't want to be locked into a schedule but having gaurentee pay is a benefit. Can one really make justifiable income worth of the time and use of car? Seems like there is a lot of mix reviews as to if Uber eats drivers can make a decent wage. I just don't want a controlled schedule so hoping Uber Eats is an option.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

The first week or two I did Uber Eats, I liked it okay because most of the customers tipped me. But I've quit doing it because the tips stopped ( I don't know why) and Uber added McDonalds. My one and only McDonalds run (and last Uber eats delivery) the McD's employee didn't secure the lid on a soda, it tipped over and spilled all over my front passenger seat. This was followed by a Qdoba run that wasn't packaged properly and I ended up with guacamole on seats. 

If you can protect you seats you might do okay. I've notice most of the incentives in our market are for deliveries only (at least for me.)


----------



## KJRaye (Jun 11, 2017)

Kater Gator said:


> The first week or two I did Uber Eats, I liked it okay because most of the customers tipped me. But I've quit doing it because the tips stopped ( I don't know why) and Uber added McDonalds. My one and only McDonalds run (and last Uber eats delivery) the McD's employee didn't secure the lid on a soda, it tipped over and spilled all over my front passenger seat. This was followed by a Qdoba run that wasn't packaged properly and I ended up with guacamole on seats.
> 
> If you can protect you seats you might do okay. I've notice most of the incentives in our market are for deliveries only (at least for me.)


In my opinion most people don't have cash always on them to tip. Do they have a way to pay tip electronily? I use Lyft for rides if I don't have cash to tip Uber driver which is most the time. So I am guessing UBER-Eats doesn't have electronic tip option.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

No tipping option an any Uber of any kind.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Of course now there are tips added to Uber.


----------



## KJRaye (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes! Awesome and I did get some tips this week! My problem is ratings! I am on my 3rd week of deliveries and once rating kicked in it was at 85% and it said it was because I didn't have enough deliveries built up. Then went to 92% and today down to 86% and my understanding in my area we get deactivated if under 85%. Only few issues I have had is locating to customer out front of a business that has many people around. Lots of construction in our area causing me to have to take detour. I have delivered since I was a teenager and I'm kind, clean car, keep food in insulated bag. I'm baffled by the ratings.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about the ratings. Uber needs drivers for Uber Eats, so you're probably safe. Uber on!


----------



## KJRaye (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Bite Squad you gotta wear a uniform and they want to wrap your car. They offerd me a spot, said no. The uniform and set hours and a whole lot of dead heading plus in my suburban area they dont have enough restaurants lined up. I understand the app is gitchy for the customers so I have been told. Might be better in one of the cities downtown where they are.


----------

